# MBA. Too old at 32 to start?



## Afterflood (22 Oct 2009)

Hello all,

I am thinkng about doing the Open University MBA.

I would do it to advance my career and open new opportunities.

The thing is that I am 32 now and so would be 34/35 when finished.

It worries me that I have left it too late to start and that it will not be of much benefit to me when I finish it.

I would appreciate advice around this.

Thank you


----------



## missdaisy (22 Oct 2009)

Hi Afterflood! I don't think your too old to do an MBA - you will be working until your 65 years old. My father started an MBA when he was older than you and he has advanced workwise because of it.


----------



## Yeager (22 Oct 2009)

Your never ever too old to get further education. If the time is right for you personally go for it. 

You may look back with regret otherwise for not getting the finger out.


----------



## woodbine (22 Oct 2009)

go for it.

and check with revenue if you can get tax relief on some of the cost

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it31.html


----------



## amgd28 (22 Oct 2009)

You're at the perfect age for an MBA. Done too early, people tend to lack the maturity to get the full benefit. When I did the MBA there were only two people under thirty in the class. That meant most people had around 15-20 years career experience, and interacting with such people, most of whom were already in fairly senior positions in their companies was at least 50% of the value of the MBA.

Personally, I would recommend a part-time MBA while retaining your existing role if you can - there are a good few options


----------



## declanja (22 Oct 2009)

I went back to college in my mid 40's and plan to return again when I retire! Its never too late.


----------



## Jewel (22 Oct 2009)

Afterflood said:


> The thing is that I am 32 now and so would be 34/35 when finished.


 
The thing is, in 3 years time you are going to be 35 anyway - that's not going to change. 

But, it's your choice whether you will be 35 WITH an M.Ba after your name, or whether you will be 35 WITHOUT an M.Ba after your name! 

I'd say go for it!


----------



## sam h (22 Oct 2009)

Def not too old, I hope to take the plunge in a year or 2 & I'm a few years older than you!!  

Doing an MBA straight after a dregree is not really the best, obviously it is not a waste, but my understanding is that it is best to have experience under your belt & then you get alot more out of the course.

Best of luck....any idea what you would like to do?  Anyone any advice on OU?  Is it a very lonely way to do a Masters?


----------



## my2leftfeet (22 Oct 2009)

jewel said:


> the thing is, in 3 years time you are going to be 35 anyway - that's not going to change.
> 
> But, it's your choice whether you will be 35 with an m.ba after your name, or whether you will be 35 without an m.ba after your name!
> 
> I'd say go for it!


 
+1 ...


----------



## onq (23 Oct 2009)

Definitely go for it.

ONQ.


----------



## Bronte (23 Oct 2009)

So young to be thinking you're so old. Oh to be 32 again.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

Bronte said:


> So young to be thinking you're so old. Oh to be 32 again.


 
Couldnt agree more!!!

Im currently studying again, at the ripe old age of 35. Youre never too old to exercise your brain and gain a qualification in the process!


----------



## Squonk (23 Oct 2009)

I started the OU MBA at 32 and finished at 37 (work and family took priority). I was no way the youngest in the class! When I graduated, at the cermony a woman aged 90 was receiving a BA degree !!!


----------



## Deas (23 Oct 2009)

Generally it helps to have life experience when doing an MBA, so contraty to your concern, your are the perfect age to begin.


----------



## Pope John 11 (26 Oct 2009)

Do you plan to do the MBA partime or what?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=124352


----------



## cmartin (29 Oct 2009)

Go for it! I started the OUBS MBA at 36 and finished a few weeks ago at 39. It helps to have a bit of experience under the belt. The main thing is to be prepared to put a good bit of work in to it. You will meet plenty of people older than you in the tutorials and residential schools.


----------



## Blueeyes123 (3 Nov 2009)

Hi,

My mother went back to college, only after having national school education ... she has lupas many health problems, anyway ... she is now 52 and is just after completing a masters degree, and is considering a PHD!!

Best of luck, she has certainly changed my mind about many things.

Blue -eyes.


----------



## Locke (3 Nov 2009)

Jewel said:


> The thing is, in 3 years time you are going to be 35 anyway - that's not going to change.
> 
> But, it's your choice whether you will be 35 WITH an M.Ba after your name, or whether you will be 35 WITHOUT an M.Ba after your name!
> 
> I'd say go for it!


 
+1

Brilliantly put.

And I agree, go for it.


----------

